# London’s first Cashmob: 2.00pm on Saturday 26th May 2012, Windrush Square



## editor (May 25, 2012)

I'm not a fan of flashmobs but at least this one is supporting a local business. I think I can work out what shop it will be too. Least, I hope it's that one and not one of the nu-Brixton Villaaaage 'boutique' shops.


> Inspired by the Flashmob phenomenon and designed to bring businesses
> and the local community together, at 14:00hrs on Saturday 26th May,
> Yelpers will gather at Windrush Square (just in front of Brixton
> Library) and join a Cashmob, where the crowd will descend, en masse,
> ...


----------



## el-ahrairah (May 25, 2012)

We join an mob and go shopping?  Somewhere that has nothing I need? 

Got more chance of me joining a cult.


----------



## editor (May 25, 2012)

I think the shop they choose will be critical in whether I ever publicise anything of theirs again.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2012)

They choose Diverse in Atlantic Rd: "We sell inspiring, desirable gifts and accessories for men and women, and traditional toys for children."
http://diversegifts.co.uk/


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 29, 2012)

the more i hear about it deverse it gets


----------



## fogbat (May 29, 2012)

el-ahrairah said:


> We join an mob and go shopping?  Somewhere that has nothing I need?
> 
> Got more chance of me joining a cult.


You refused to join mine


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

...


----------



## Pickman's model (May 29, 2012)

fogbat said:


> You refused to join mine


not everyone's up for selling their soul to you


----------



## boohoo (May 29, 2012)

editor said:


> They choose Diverse in Atlantic Rd: "We sell inspiring, desirable gifts and accessories for men and women, and traditional toys for children."
> http://diversegifts.co.uk/


 
Well, it is a long established shop and probably suffering from from new competition from the village.


----------



## editor (May 29, 2012)

boohoo said:


> Well, it is a long established shop and probably suffering from from new competition from the village.


They haven't been on Atlantic Road that long.

They've also a nice website selling stuff that fits in nicely with nu-Brixton - and they're mere metres from the Villaaaage. I'm happy to see them getting a boost, but have to say I could think of some traditional Brixton businesses that probably need it more.


----------



## quimcunx (May 29, 2012)

That bit of Atlantic road always seems a bit out of the way. It's not on the way to anything for me.   I forget there is anything there.  Not a bad idea to remind people with that stunt.


----------



## joustmaster (May 30, 2012)

there is a twitter account for london cashmobs. 
although they don't seem to have done owt yet
https://twitter.com/#!/CMLondonUK


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 30, 2012)

editor said:


> They haven't been on Atlantic Road that long.


Well, I know time whooshes by faster the older you get and for me a long time ago is pre-1980s but they've been around for quite a while. Years I think. I'm pretty sure I bought something there over 5 years ago, at least. I do think their shop moved at one point iirc


----------

